# Brown patches on skin?



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

hi everyone

I noticed the other day when i was brushing bella that she was developed some brown 'patches' about the size of UK 5 pences on her back (right down the parting) She def never had them before, her skin has always been very pink. Does anyone know what it could be? I looked it up online and i saw a few white dog/Maltese owners asking the same thing. A few said it could just be pigmentation, alergies or it could be the sun.

She was with my parents in skye for a week while i was in hospital and the weather was pretty nice (although not HOT) this is Scotland after all!  I usually have a top on her but i know in skye she was ''naked'' so i suppose she did get more sun the usual. It doesn't seem to be bothering her at all and shes eating. playing etc as normal but im curious to know what it is.

I was thinking of taking her to the vet on sat (i always tend to over react and rush her there anyway because of her heart probs) but thought id see if anyone elses maltese have ever had these patches first

Thanks for any help

Fiona


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Sounds like normal skin pigments, which come in when they spend a little more time outside in the sun. Mine all look like jersey cows right now and especially when they are wet.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ah thanks for that. we dont really get a lot of sun here to be honest, esp not the amount we have been lately so its not something ive ever had to deal with. I will need to get her a good sun screen. even although the weathers gone back to non stop rain


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ May 27 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781604


> Sounds like normal skin pigments, which come in when they spend a little more time outside in the sun. Mine all look like jersey cows right now and especially when they are wet.[/B]



LOL, I was just thinking the same thing, when Abbey is wet - her back looks like a cow too. :biggrin: ......so I guess Abbey is the actual Jersey cow....don't you have Arizona cows? :shocked:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Bella spends alot of time outside sunning herself when we are swimming or in the spa .. she is really getting dark under her skin - I'm hoping it will re-lighten up once winter comes.

She's a California moo moo


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, your funny Jersey Cow's. That's funny I use to live out in Warren County where you saw many cows. I am going thru the same thing, Peechie had a little spot below her belly and now its gotten darker and a little bigger. I am very worried and we are going to the vet this afternoon and hopefully its nothing. I'll let you know


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh no, being from the highlands of scotland does that mean that my little bella has to be a uige hairy highland cow??! :HistericalSmiley: lol im sure they must have some patches somewhere under all that hair - how you seen them??! :blink:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Karen, I hope Peechie gets on okay at the vet. let us know how it goes :heart:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ May 27 2009, 06:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781604


> Sounds like normal skin pigments, which come in when they spend a little more time outside in the sun. Mine all look like jersey cows right now and especially when they are wet.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
That's great Steve, but you know cows send in tapes to ask to come to California.... Everyone wants to be a California cow. I have two... :smtease:


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ May 27 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781681


> Karen, I hope Peechie gets on okay at the vet. let us know how it goes :heart:[/B]


It turned out to be some kind of bite which discolored her skin, thank god she is ok. I quess I over exaggerated, like always with her. Thank you for thinking of her  Now we have another issue of being overweight. We really have to cut back on giving her whatever she wants, its hard that cute little face looking up at you!!!!


----------

